# The 12 step FO program



## rparrny (Sep 13, 2015)

Just for you Doriette...

1.  Admit you have a problem...to your family, your friends, your coworkers and your hunting dog that now is useless to your husband and goes on point every time he's near the bathroom...
2.  Make amends...apologize to your family, friends and co workers for shoving bottles of FOs under their noses while repeatedly asking "what about _this _one? How about _this _one?
3.  Stop hiding your recently delivered boxes of FOs in the broom closet knowing your significant other will never look there.
4.  Stop the payments to the UPS guy to put the boxes on the side of the house and not at the front door.
5.  By now your family knows that BrambleBerry is not a jam company...stop putting their labels over your smuckers jar.
6. Stop telling your family that the frankincense is for religious offerings
7.  Take your bottle of Dragons Blood out of the medicine cabinet and stop telling the family its really a remedy for your monthly.
8.  And take the Tobacco and Bay out too...you don't even smoke!
9.  Take all the empty little brown bottles out of your drawers
10. And the bottle in your purse that you sniff when you get the bends after long periods of no soapmaking...get rid of it too.
11.  Remember that time you were on your knees looking at a shipment of broken bottles screaming OH MY G-D!  He didn't like that.. apologize in prayer.
12.   Pack up all your oils... and give em to a drunk


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm in stitches.... this is brilliant.... Lmao


----------



## rparrny (Sep 13, 2015)

This is what happens when I'm up soaping till after midnight...lol.
Thank you


----------



## reinbeau (Sep 13, 2015)

I don't have a problem.  No, I don't have a fragrance problems.  Nuh-huh.


----------



## JuneP (Sep 13, 2015)

Brilliant!


----------



## CaraBou (Sep 13, 2015)

Glad you directed this to Doriette.  Like reinbeau and probably most of the others here, I don't have a problem so don't need to rectify anything.  In fact I feel rather patriotic for supporting the American (and global) economies, and I exhibit great humanitarianism by providing free soap to countless family, friends, and strangers. My prolific soap making is clearly justified!


----------



## reinbeau (Sep 13, 2015)

Seriously, if you do have a problem, you need to get rid of the attraction.  You can send them all to me.  I'll take real good care of them!!


----------



## TeresaT (Sep 13, 2015)

What problem?  Whoever dies with the most FOs wins!!


----------



## Stacy (Sep 13, 2015)

It's not a problem, it's an opportunity!

I personally like the Fragrance Diet Plan in which you spend your food budget on soaping supplies thereby removing temptation!


----------



## JayJay (Sep 13, 2015)

Hahaha! This is so funny that I almost showed it to my husband.  But then I changed my mind because I don't want him to see number 3. 

I have been thinking about opening a secret account so that he can't see my purchases.  :shifty:

just kidding...


----------



## Consuela (Sep 13, 2015)

Stacy said:


> I personally like the Fragrance Diet Plan in which you spend your food budget on soaping supplies thereby removing temptation!



Absolutely! 

You can buy a pound of no name coffee for $5. That's like .06 cents a day for coffee. 
You can buy a case of Ramen for .25cents a package... so that's like $8 a month.

So for like $20 you can still eat... (because obviously you'll buy a pack of saltines for $4...taxes etc..)...
And who cares if you have have high sodium, and never sleep.

You can still SOAP!


----------



## rparrny (Sep 14, 2015)

CaraBou said:


> Glad you directed this to Doriette.  Like reinbeau and probably most of the others here, I don't have a problem so don't need to rectify anything.  In fact I feel rather patriotic for supporting the American (and global) economies, and I exhibit great humanitarianism by providing free soap to countless family, friends, and strangers. My prolific soap making is clearly justified!


And Doriette seems to be the only person not to have seen this!


----------



## not_ally (Sep 14, 2015)

Consuela, I'm afraid I drink a lot more coffee than you do!  At that rate, most of my budget would be going to coffee (and soap, of course 

I could probably live on coffee and ramen if it enabled me to soap, though ....


----------



## doriettefarm (Sep 14, 2015)

rparrny - I totally cop to my FO addiction . . . kinda feel like I could open my own store!  Don't make me take pics of the stash to prove it . . . then you guys will know how sick I really am


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 14, 2015)

Y'all are cracking me up. 

Pro tip: Tempt a SO by telling him/her all about the new lemon scent you're ordering specially for him/her. Neglect to mention the six other FOs that will be keeping that lemon company in the shipping box. Also, two new micas. That lemon scent will need a pretty color or two - not that I don't already have like 4 different yellows...


----------



## rparrny (Sep 15, 2015)

doriettefarm said:


> rparrny - I totally cop to my FO addiction . . . kinda feel like I could open my own store!  Don't make me take pics of the stash to prove it . . . then you guys will know how sick I really am


Yay!  I was wondering when you were gonna see it, as it was done just for you!

I wanna see that pic...


----------



## doriettefarm (Sep 15, 2015)

rparrny this is what happens when you don't sign up for the 12 step program!  

First pic is just what I have in the kitchen (and hubs isn't too happy about it).  Second pic is the overflow stash on my packaging/labeling station (not much room left for actually packaging, eh?).  And last but not least is the motherlode . . . 2nd shelf is entirely EO/FOs with some that wouldn't fit on the top left!


----------



## rparrny (Sep 15, 2015)

Whoa....


----------



## doriettefarm (Sep 15, 2015)

Yes, I'm an extremely addicted hobby soaper.  Better sign up for the program quick before this happens to you!


----------



## Dorymae (Sep 16, 2015)

I have no problem with FO. I think every cabinet should have 20-30 bottles of it. ;-)


----------



## CaraBou (Sep 16, 2015)

I don't get it rparrny... lots of people collect bottles.  At least doriette's have something nice in them!

(pretty impressive doriette!!)


----------

